# stained rims



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

the other day when i was was washing my car, i wasn't thinking, so i sprayed this Castrol Cleaner-Degreaser spray onto my rims. well i let it dry on the rims and when i went to wash it all off, there were these white stains all around the rim. its like some one splashed milk onto my rims and it dried and stained. nothing i use will take it out. i was hoping if any of you guys would help me out because this is really bothering me. these rims are farely new and they were my b-day present from my pops. i would appreciate any kind of help or advice. 

ps. selling them is NOT an option.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

can't really think of a way to get the stain out, but if all esle fails you may want to think about getting the rims powder coated to the original color.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

what finish are your rims.....chrome, aluminum?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

my rims are ALLOY. the brand is EAGLY ALLOY. some generic brand. but, i was talking to a guy that knows a lil bit about this subject and he said that i should try using an EXTRA FINE STEEL WOOL brush. im gonna go pick one up tomorrow and try it on a small part of the rims jus to see if it works. but yea, if all else fails, how much does it cost to get rims powder coated? thanx


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i hope that the fine steel wool does work for you, but if it doesn't than a powder coat for your rims will probably run around $150-$200 for the set. i hope the steel wool helps though


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

try some quick wax.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

get a can of electrical cleaner ( the arosol can ) spray it on to a rag, and try to wipe it off, dont get to carried away but a little will work, i had to do it once and it worked, didnt even take the finnish off. I EMPHISIZE THAT YOU DO NOT GET ANYTHING OTHER THAT ELECTRICAL CLEANER, some brands are electrisol, contact cleaner, electric parts wash etc...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

just use some alu polish... rub them by hand... till it goes away...

like maguiar mag polish... it should do it !!


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

i've heard a lot of possible solutions and got a lot of interesting suggestions when I faced this problem with the wheels on my CRX, and you know what? The stains, small as they are, are still there. I've yet to find anything to take stains out of alloy wheels. I hate to sound like the pessimist, but I'd say to hell with it, maybe recoating them is the only way...


----------

